# Hydration Station_how to manage your hose



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Thought I'd share this idea now that I've put some miles on it. I always get asked how to manage the hydration tube if running the bladder in the frame bag. This is my solution: mini retractable cord reels like the ones used for fly-fishing.
Grab hose, insert into mouth, return hand to handlebar while sipping away, let go of hose and watch as it retracts back to where it started, enjoy your ride even more without 100oz of water on your back!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a great idea. It that retractable thing basically like something you'd attach a key ring to?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

eugenemtbing said:


> That's a great idea. It that retractable thing basically like something you'd attach a key ring to?


Exactly what I did with mine. One key ring around the hose, one around the cord. You could also use the ones for I.D. badges


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

HomegrownMN said:


> Exactly what I did with mine. One key ring around the hose, one around the cord. You could also use the ones for I.D. badges


Hi HomegrownMN,

I do have some feedback on that. I've used it, and the motorcyclists I hang out with have also used it before, and there are some caveats. The first is be prepared for them to break (because they do, and quite frequently with the cheap ones), so securing them in a way that allows them to break & not be a problem is a great idea. The second is get the higher quality ones, specifically ones with a thicker cable if you have the option. The thinner cables tend to snap, which is... less awesome. We have two ID cable snaps that I can buy at work, company branded sort of stuff, and the cheap ones break all the time, usually within 3 months of use, but occasionally when something smacks in to them. The more expensive ones are actually repairable!

FWIW, when I was considering how to use a hydration hose for a frame mounted water bag this summer, I was thinking of doing this with the hydration hose.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

^ Those are valid points, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

i've played with this a bit, but don't have it running yet.

are you using enough hose to sit upright and drink? 
2 cable retractors on there, to manage cable near top tube, and up near the stem?

bladder in bag, pointed somewhat down to the back of the bike?
where are you exiting cable?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

hunter006 said:


> Hi HomegrownMN,
> 
> I do have some feedback on that. I've used it, and the motorcyclists I hang out with have also used it before, and there are some caveats. The first is be prepared for them to break (because they do, and quite frequently with the cheap ones), so securing them in a way that allows them to break & not be a problem is a great idea.


My Nalgene bladders come with a magnet on the hose nipple and a second magnet you typical attach to your hydration pack's sternum strap. You could instead tape or glue the second magnet to your bike. Would require you to place hose back on magnet when done, but they "find" each other pretty well so it's not a hard task and they don't break.

Velcro wrapped around the hose near the nipple and then on your bars/stem would work as well. However, again no self-retract option.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

bmike said:


> i've played with this a bit, but don't have it running yet.
> 
> are you using enough hose to sit upright and drink?
> 2 cable retractors on there, to manage cable near top tube, and up near the stem?
> ...


bmike: Yes I have enough hose to sit *almost* upright and drink. It's really close to full upright.
Only one cable retractor on there currently. No real need for 2 unless your hose was really, really long.

The bladder naturally sits down low and angled. Water draw has not been a problem.
Here's a better pic of the entry/exit on the Pak


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

vikb said:


> My Nalgene bladders come with a magnet on the hose nipple and a second magnet you typical attach to your hydration pack's sternum strap. You could instead tape or glue the second magnet to your bike. Would require you to place hose back on magnet when done, but they "find" each other pretty well so it's not a hard task and they don't break.
> 
> Velcro wrapped around the hose near the nipple and then on your bars/stem would work as well. However, again no self-retract option.


Vik, I've got a couple customers that have used the magnet set-up with some success. 
Two problems we've encountered:
1. During very rough/bumny rides the magnet can loose it's pull and let the hose go
2. The location of the hose is usually bad for debris to collect on the mouthpiece.

It's another good option for those wanting something different :thumbsup:


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Something like this is probably more durable than a ID/badge retractor. I would hope so, you wouldn't want your forceps & line cutter to fall into the stream.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

random walk said:


> Something like this is probably more durable than a ID/badge retractor. I would hope so, you wouldn't want your forceps & line cutter to fall into the stream.


That is the exact same as the one I'm using. Just black


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I like this idea a lot. I kind of wish I took my pak to the race Saturday. My back was killing me by the end of it! I'm definitely gonna race with it next month. Gotta get used to it. It's a little different than moving it from my shoulder right to my mouth. Kinda have to get low on my bike. I think its mainly the hose length though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

HomegrownMN said:


> Vik, I've got a couple customers that have used the magnet set-up with some success.
> Two problems we've encountered:
> 1. During very rough/bumny rides the magnet can loose it's pull and let the hose go
> 2. The location of the hose is usually bad for debris to collect on the mouthpiece.
> ...


I guess it depends on the magnets being used. The ones on my Naglene bladders stay put when MTBing.

You can mount the magnet anywhere you'd mount the retractable cable so I'm not sure I understand the second concern.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

vikb said:


> You can mount the magnet anywhere you'd mount the retractable cable so I'm not sure I understand the second concern.


You are correct. I should have been more specific. 
The 2 people that were using magnets ran the hydration tube along the top tube towards the seatpost. They were using steel frames, so the magnets stuck to their frames. Mounting the tube with the mouthpiece near the seat tube/top tube junction can pose a problem with dirt coming off the rear tire.

There are other places to mount for sure, but I really like the auto return of the cord reels.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

I 1st tried the magnet route on my J.Pak frame pak, but it never seemed to stay put. I tried both attaching to my steel frame, as well as attaching to the other magnet that I attached to one of the velcro straps.
I eventually stopped by Dick's & grabbed a very similar reel to what Joe pictured above. The cheap version has a nylon? cord (15"), so I went for the higher-quality one, in which the cord is made of wire (18"). I only did one test ride with it so far, trying different mounting options along the ride, and I found all were superior to the magnet. I even emptied the bladder by the time I finished my ride with no issues.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

How did you mount it? I may swing by Dick's and pick one up also. How much was it?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> How did you mount it? I may swing by Dick's and pick one up also. How much was it?


Mounted mine to the RukSak.
Otherwise I'm thinking you could pin it to one of the velcro straps


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

kikoraa said:


> How did you mount it? I may swing by Dick's and pick one up also. How much was it?


I tried mounting it to either side of rear-most, and 2nd to rear velcro straps. Haven't tried pinning it to the RukSak yet, but did play around in the garage after I 1st saw HomeGrown's pix where he did that.

I paid around $3.99.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I went by Walmart instead and all I could find was an is badge thingy for a dollar. Figure what the hell ill toy around with the idea and "upgrade" to the wire fishing thing when I find a good system. Then I remembered I sent my shock and fork off to get worked on so I won't be testing it out all week. Damn!


----------

